# Orange County SC 2021 Open Tryouts Feb 13/14



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 18, 2021)

2022 OPEN TRYOUTS
					






					www.orangecountysoccer.com
				




*COVID-19 PROTOCOL
Participants must receive a negative COVID-19 PCR test result no earlier than February 10th. Click here for COVID-19 info.
KNOW BEFORE YOU GO*

*Participants must be male and between 16 - 28 years old.*
*The tryout will consist of each participant playing in 3 30-minute games (with subs), 11v11 soccer matches plus technical and tactical skill assessment.*
*Players must come prepared for the tryouts with their own boots, socks, shorts, gloves, shin pads or any other equipment related to their position.*
*Staff will use best effort to form teams randomly according to players preferred positions.*
*Your kickoff times will be announced on the first day of check in and orientation. *
*Tryouts will take place rain or shine and no refunds are allowed.*


----------



## Jose has returned (Feb 10, 2021)

what if the player identifies as a male?  is that okay?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Feb 18, 2021)

i dunno man, I don't work there.


----------

